# New to incubating



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi I bought a circulating air incubator it has a thermometer on the top. I put eggs in at 100 degrees at that thermometer and had them in for 4 or 5 days. Well i put another thermometer on top of the eggs turns out the meter on top is off 10 degrees so i had them at 110 degrees. I have set them to be 100 with other thermometer. Do you think i will be ok.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So the eggs were at 110 for the 4-5 days?


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes they were at 110 and then i set them to 100


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Not good then. Candle them, by day 4-5 your able to see heart beat and dark red veins if not then prolly got to hot. Sorry! Keep us posted.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it a Farmers inovator? Those thermometers on the top are not acurite, use one inside and candle as robopetz said. They are probably fried. Sorry. I was going to buy one of those until I read the reviews on it


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

mstricer said:


> Is it a Farmers inovator? Those thermometers on the top are not acurite, use one inside and candle as robopetz said. They are probably fried. Sorry. I was going to buy one of those until I read the reviews on it


 Yes it is but the reviews i read said it was okay. Yes the thermometer is off about 10 degrees i removed these eggs and one cracked [ well i dropped it] and it was just like a normal egg i tossed them all and reloaded with new eggs and 2 thermometers on inside hope it works this time.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Finding an absolutely accurate thermometer has always been a challange, for me.

As you have already been advized 110* the eggs are cooked.

I use 2 thermometers in each incubator, one stays in there all the time, the other is used to double check the primary thermometer every few days.

I would check the accuracy of the second thermometer, 10* error in the first thermometer is a huge error. Maybe you had a moderate error on the first and a moderate error on the second, that adds up to a total of 10*.

Any how I think you see the dilema. What is accurate?


----------



## KansasKaren (Feb 12, 2013)

I found a site call Incubatorwarehouse.com. They have a great selection of items. I love the thermometer/humidity tester (forgot the actual name).


----------

